# Eheim Ecco Pro 2234 at 75$



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

love petsmart clearance sale

those are $75 in philadelphia too!!!

picked up 2 2232 for $50 each
3 2234 for $75 each

i will use them when i set up more crs / bee tanks


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

The 2236's are off the shelf here so i'm sure it's coming soon.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

It's more economical to buy a new one of these, than to spend $25+ to replace a rotor or shaft. 
Sucks.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Are these canisters being replaced with a new model?

I have a 2211 (I think) but the flow is poor as I cannot place it below the tank.

It is also a pain to prime.

I am using it on a Fluval EBI.

Thanks


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah they add new models on the shelves and mark the old models down at great prices, I wonder around and look for the priced to close tags lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

